# How to treat betta with badly torn fins & lots of missing scales.



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Diavolo (Red Alpha) nearly killed her, but was kind enough to spare her eyes, pectoral fins, ventrals. 

Going to keep Senetti in next to my desktop till she's healed up. 

Other than the way she looks, her behavior is normal once she was removed from the aggressor.

Swims fine, and still exploring the tank for snails.

Here's a photo from the 1st week I brought her home till a couple days ago. 










I have a higher resolution 3000x2000 photo if you can't make out her injuries. Send me a PM if you want the link. 

Senetti is already in a ICU recovery tank with some conditioned & diluted Kosher salt water.


 Any suggestions on what I should do to help her heal faster?
Is there any special type of food I should feed as well?
Fins have healed, no signs of any infections or fungus.
Thanks.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Aquarium Salt and very clean water. Scales heal slower than fins so as long as there's no infection they're healing. Clear fins mean the fins are growing back and the color will show up later on. High-protein foods such as frozen foods will speed up the growth of new tissue. Sorry she's in this state. :/


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

+1 to LTB.

After my attempt at a sorority failed, Teeney had some nips on her anal fin and a big chunk out of her dorsal. I don't know exactly how long it took to heal, but it's been 3 weeks and her fins have been back to usual for awhile now.

I'm sure you already are aware but only use AQ salt for 7 days.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

What is Kosher salt water?

Ditto to LTB.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm not sure of the makeup of kosher salt but as long as it doesn't have iodine or anti caking agents, and is pure rock salt like ice cream salt, its fine. I'm sure he checked? (hoping at least)

Can use a salt treatment for 10 days (per OFL) *scuffs* didn't want to correct you teeny. :/

I'm not sure of the strength you are using on your salt treatment MSG but probably stick with 1tsp pre-disolved per gallon so its fish blood strength and won't burn the missing scales. She's not infected or anything right now is she?

I'd Keep her at 80-82 degrees and she should heal up nicely. Sorry she got so injured poor thing.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Kosher Salt Water = Kosher salt dissolved in conditioned tap water.


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

What a pretty lil girl! Hope she heals fast! Sparta and Moonie send their best healing wishes!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm not comfortable with non-aquarium salt being used for fish.
I think you should use straight AQ salt.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

I have pure sea salt too in the cabinets, but I usually finish my dishes with that & depending on where it was harvested, it can have all sort of different minerals & electrolytes. 

That's why I usually stick with the kosher because it is manufactured to specific regulations. 

Also another bonus, is it dissolves a lot faster than the aquarium chunks. 

Twilight, yep using that exact ratio salt/water ratio. 

Salt is salt. The aquarium salt is less refined. The salt companies do that on purpose to make you think it's a different type of salt & charge you more for it. 

The Morton's can of salt that most people cook with I use specifically for cleaning and rinsing veggies/fruit. I also use it to clean my copper bowls. Oh yeah, I use it to sprinkle on top of slugs too. 


The only salt I will pay more than $2/lb for is the type you eat with. Especially the French, Himalayan, Celtic & the Hawaiian reds.

I'll stop the salt thing @ 9 days. 7 days remaining.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Hey LebronTB,
I'll definitely stay on top of the water changes. 

Frozen foods for fish is one thing I don't have an abundance of though. 

Which kinds of iced foods in particular do you recommend? Wouldn't live insects work just as well? Like fruit flies? 

Also is it best if I keep her away from the others so she doesn't flare her fins?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Stress coat and/or Krodon's fish protector will help as well.

If she is acting normally, I am almost certain she will recover. scales and fins do grow back. I have had quiet a few males that like to go visit their neighbor :evil: and one girl beat the crap out of 2 males :-?. After that I gave up trying to breed her...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

MSG said:


> Hey LebronTB,
> I'll definitely stay on top of the water changes.
> 
> Frozen foods for fish is one thing I don't have an abundance of though.
> ...


Frozen foods like bloodworms or brine shrimp. Live foods are also a great idea! Fruit flies might work. I would be searching for mosquito larvae or brine shrimp but since they're so freaking hard to get, you should try the flies. Remember to wash it! It should be better for her to isolate since she might get stressed. Flaring her fins can help her. For exercise.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for reminding me about the stress coat, forgot all about it. 

I have enough remaining to treat 500 gallons of water. 


I have easily over 1000 mosquito larvae swimming in my garden cart. 

I'm just afraid to grab them because the water is gross. Smells like swamp water. 
I have to wash off all my vinegar bottles and put all of them in the fridge. 

They're not going for the banana peel in the fish tank traps I setup yesterday because they're hanging out by the vinegar bottles.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You're so lucky!! That's not fair... But you need it more than me so... Anyway, you can catch them with a net. Then run them down with cold water and they're good to go! Hm... Maybe you can set some vinegar and put it near the tank? Not in, like outside.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

All you have to do if you want mosquito larvae is leave a 5 gallon bucket outside.... fill it halfway with water, put some plants nearby & mosquito will flock to it.

I know there's at least 1000 mosquitos in that cart I'm afraid to walk near it because it's mosquito central. I'm not sure where I put my bottle of natural mosquito repellant. 

If the banana peel in the tank didn't do anything, vinegar by the tank isn't going to work either. 

I'm going to make a bottle trap, fill with a little bit of water and banana peel on the bottom. Once the flies go inside, I'll shake them up, so their wings get wet and they can't fly away. 

I think the fruity flies are a lot safer to feed than the mosquito babies because they're inside the kitchen. 

I'll catch 500-1000 larvae tomorrow & after rinsing, I'll pour them inside a big soda bottle & cap it.

Chill them for an hour and maybe pour them in ice cube trays.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

OK. Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Are their lil blood suckers swarming around out by that cart?


----------

